# Just joined



## komodoman (Feb 23, 2013)

Starting beekeeping this season and excited about it. My friend and I have one ready hive ordered that we should have next month hopefully, and we have one hive set up from a swarm we caught. So many questions and a new hobby. Excellent!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome KM!


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Lazy W (Apr 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Alvin (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey i am Alvin from Australia. I have recently join this community to get in toch with the latest information and discussion on issues related to different topics on bees. Hope to gain good experience from experienced persons here.


----------



## CherylO (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Alvin, welcome, I am a new member as well ...just starting my first colony this spring......the threads on the forum are great source of knowledge and support.....


----------

